# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  محیط برنامه نویسی جاوا

## mrhamidifar

من تا حالا با جاوا کار نکردم یه سوال دارم البته با دات نت آشنایی دارم بیشتر وب نوشتم
حالا میخوام بدونم تو چه محیطی برنامه های جاوا رو مینویسند چیزی شبیه به ویژوال استادیو داره یا نه خلاصه یه مقدار راهنمایی های اولیه میخوام 
ممنون

----------


## cups_of_java

> من تا حالا با جاوا کار نکردم یه سوال دارم البته با دات نت آشنایی دارم بیشتر وب نوشتم
> حالا میخوام بدونم تو چه محیطی برنامه های جاوا رو مینویسند چیزی شبیه به ویژوال استادیو داره یا نه خلاصه یه مقدار راهنمایی های اولیه میخوام 
> ممنون


محیط های برنامه نویسی در جاوا مثل دات نت یدونه(Visual Studio) نیست! گزینه های شما این ها هستند:


Netbeans رایگان IntelliJ IDEA پولیEclipse رایگانJBuilder پولی...

----------


## panahifar

میشه محیط های مجانی جاوا را برای دانلود قرار دهید ؟

----------


## saleh.hi.62

این لینک دانلود netbean هستش.
یک IDE آلی

http://www.netbeans.org/downloads/index.html

----------


## amirafshari

سلام
این لینکی که گذاشتی مشکل داره .اگه یه لینک دیگه معرفیکنی ممنون میشم.
در ضمن یه سوال :
من یه نسخه از NetBeans  رو دارم اما موقع نصب پیغام خطای زیر رو میده :
NetBeans coud not find a suitable NetBeans IDE on your machine. Please Specify your NetBeans IDE installation directory or find it using the browse button
اگه کمکم کنی ممنون میشم

----------


## mahdi68

http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html

----------


## izsxizsx

> http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html


اجازه دانلود نمیده

 *Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access this page on this server.
*This is maybe because your IP Address is not located in Iran ;-)*

----------

